# Should I move from London to Dubai?



## nomadmania (Nov 12, 2021)

Sorry this gets asked a lot.
Job offer in Dubai in DIFC is 420k AED annual (about £85k), current UK job is £90k i.e. £60k after tax.
Bonus of Dubai offer is 70k AED, but whilst targets are easy, it's discretionary, probably won't get all paid out and only after review, 1.5 years when paid. London's the same - discretionary and around £10k GBP

However
(1) Cost of living appears higher in Dubai - food, taxis which are relatively cheap but add up and I can't drive, entertainment.
(2) Plus return flights to the UK 4-5 times a year as my holidays is like £2-2.5k a year, plus London hotel accommodation is expensive
I reckon (1)-(2) will cost about £5-10k.

(3) If I rent a 1 bed in DIFC (so no commute) for c.80k AED, plus all bills, agent's commission, 5% tax etc. I reckon it'll cost about £20k per annum.
However, I have saved enough for a deposit on a house in London, and am currently in the market. I won't be able to buy before having to come out there if I accept. If I turn down Dubai, buy a house, then obviously there's stamp duty etc. but annually I'll be paying only 4-6k in interest, 2-3k maybe in service charge (if a flat building) plus 2k in bills, so about 10k cheaper than the 20k expense in Dubai. And I'll get house price appreciation, which means it's probably closer to a 20k saving.
I can buy from Dubai but it would have to be a buy to let, and I don't have enough for a 25% depo (on somewhere reasonable with a decent yield) until end of next year.
And when I do get a buy to let, the interest is much higher even on just an interest only mortgage.

So from where I'm standing, I'd break even or maybe nip home 5-10k more in Dubai if I were very lucky, but it appears negligible financially.

Lifestyle wise maybe it's another story. I don't think London has recovered properly from Covid. I've worked here for 10 years and lived here for 30 and fancy a long term move. The dating scene is a bit grim, but I fear Dubai's is even grimmer. I'm a tall, white, attractive (within reason) guy. My fear is going from one fridge to another (home to office), venturing out on weekends to the beach, do the odd brunch, but otherwise spending most of my free time in the gym.

If I stay in London, probably have chances for a much better paid role in a role. Near twice current base. In Dubai, the market is smaller and think I'm stuck at this company for a while.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

That’s very muddled explanation….. are you simply looking for someone to say yes or no based on your analysis of the situation? …. You seem to have made your own mind up already


----------



## nomadmania (Nov 12, 2021)

I haven't made up mind.
There are financials and non financials. Financials I am always driven by; and would be helpful if expats with knowledge of London or similar and Dubai prices could confirm or relate. For me a first sight uplift of £25k and further bonus is a total non brainer, but having run the numbers, it appears COL, flights home, and lack of home ownership may equalise the numbers.
Non financials, I would much prefer Dubai for both short and long term, but have heard mixed things about dating scene.
It may be a question as to whether if I should take this job or wait a year and try for a better offer from a different firm.


----------



## mxgb (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking at your circumstances, I don't think you should move unless you're convinced the quality of your life in Dubai will be significantly better in Dubai than in London.


----------

